# Tange Tubesets... differences?



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

I figured you retro guys might know this.

What are the differences in the Tange tubing line up? There is Ultimate, Race Light, Prestige,
and is Concept one? Perhaps there`s more. Anyway, what are the pros and cons of these various tubesets... wall thickness, weight, butted, etc.

I may be purchasing an old Tange frame and would like to know more - Thanks


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

try this site http://www.equusbicycle.com/bike/tange/tange.htm


----------



## MavErik (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice link.

I have been riding and still ride my '97 Voodoo Bizango, which is made of Tange Ultimate Superlight MTB
















Frame weight is 1770 g or so (18.5")

It has a pretty large dent in the down tube for 3 years, but it's still going strong. 









I don't know about the other Tange tubing, but this one works great for me


----------



## steveit (Jan 25, 2004)

cool site-thanx- ive seen kona prestige concept frames with the ribbed downtubes and always thought it was a kona thing, but now i learn it was a tange trademark.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

*Let's see....*

going from memory...

Tange Mangaloy... Manganese-molydenum steel allow, about equal to reynolds 531, popular in the 1970s/early 80s.

Tange MTB and Infinity... 4130 Chromoly steel, double butted for MTB, double-butted and tapered for Infinity.

Tange Prestige family... Heat-treated 4130 Chromoly tubesets, usually double butted spinoffs...

- Prestige Concept... externally ovalized near the BB shell for a larger weld zone and slightly stiffer frame in this area.

- Prestige II... different butting profile than original prestige

- Prestige Ultimate... three variations with different butt profiles for different applications of strength/weight, in order of heaviest/strongest to lightest/weakest it was Ultimate Ultrastrong, Ultimate Ultralight, and Ultimate Superlight. I

Ritchey Logic tubing was made by Tange and the Ritchey Logic Prestige was similar to Tange Prestige Concept. The Prestige WCS was a variation on the Prestige Ultimates, and the regular Logic chromoly was basically equal to Tange Infinity.

Rocky Mountain was big on the Tange family of steels... Hammer's used Ritchey Logic for example, Blizzards the Prestige Concept, the TeamComp used the Ultimate Ultralight, the Altitude the Logic Prestige WCS, etc.


----------

